# Dryer Vent



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

New construction addition/whole house remodel. I'm in the process of designing the mud/laundry room and like this layout. My only question is if there will be issues with the dryer vent????

What would be the route you guys would take to get this electric dryer vented?

I haven't built the interior wall between the laundry room and kitchen and can make it 2x6 if need be. 

Just curious what the best option would be from the pro hvac guys.

Thanks


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

The issue is that the laundry room is a new contruction addition butting up to an older house with native lumber. I can't run it though the native post in the corner.....?????


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I cant follow where you putting what.

How about dropping down the floor joist and out the rim? I have done that.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Tom M said:


> I cant follow where you putting what.
> 
> How about dropping down the floor joist and out the rim? I have done that.


I am just trying to figure out what the best route is or if there are issues.

Dropping down is not ideal because there is a LVL header directly under the wall behind the washer/dryer in the basement. 

Can't go through the 2x6 wall behind and out because of that solid native post in the corner.

On the right side of the washer/dryer their is a large void in the corner under the countertop. I'm wondering if somehow I could get it around there and run it out on that outside wall.???


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

You got 2 directions you can go in the floor or run it behind the units out the side and make the counter top wider.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Use a condenser dryer. No need for a vent at all then.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm with Tom M. Add depth to the washer and dryer and run the vent on the face of the wall out to the right. Even a 2x6 wall can't take a 4" hole. Dont forget to use rigid smooth wall pipe for the vent. No flex pipe. It's junk.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Use a condenser dryer. No need for a vent at all then.


They take forever to dry clothes.

Build a bulkhead for the duct and run it out the wall...it's only a 4" vent pipe.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> I'm with Tom M. Add depth to the washer and dryer and run the vent on the face of the wall out to the right. Even a 2x6 wall can't take a 4" hole. Dont forget to use rigid smooth wall pipe for the vent. No flex pipe. It's junk.


Preferably aluminum as nothing sticks to it, if you use metal pipe don't put any screws and make sure you put the crimped ends in the direction of flow.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> They take forever to dry clothes.
> 
> Build a bulkhead for the duct and run it out the wall...it's only a 4" vent pipe.


They don't take much longer. I used to sell them and the cheaper ones were a bit crap but the more expensive models made by Miele and Bosch were nice units. Used to sell a lot in the UK as space was limited. They ain't cheap though but for certain applications they are well worth it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> They don't take much longer. I used to sell them and the cheaper ones were a bit crap but the more expensive models made by Miele and Bosch were nice units. Used to sell a lot in the UK as space was limited. They ain't cheap though but for certain applications they are well worth it.


Are you talking about the all-in-one models that wash and dry in one box? Are you referring to air cooled condensing or water cooled?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Are you talking about the all-in-one models that wash and dry in one box? Are you referring to air cooled condensing or water cooled?


Not the combined washer/dryer. The air condensing dryers that pump the waste to the drain dry cloths in the same times as normal vented dryers. I know the combined ones don't but they are POS machines. Still best to have separate dryer and washer if you have the space.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Not the combined washer/dryer. The air condensing dryers that pump the waste to the drain dry cloths in the same times as normal vented dryers. I know the combined ones don't but they are POS machines. Still best to have separate dryer and washer if you have the space.


LoL yeah I was thinking about the combo units...one load takes 5 hours or something crazy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> LoL yeah I was thinking about the combo units...one load takes 5 hours or something crazy.


They were the worst idea. Back when they first come out they could only dry half the load you washed :blink: so you had to take half the wet cloths out and dry them in 2 loads. I hope they have got better since then. Im sure they ain't much better though.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

They run them up the wall into the attic here, then out the gable end.

Of course I make pretty good money to un plug them every so often....:jester:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

summithomeinc said:


> They run them up the wall into the attic here, then out the gable end.
> 
> Of course I make pretty good money to un plug them every so often....:jester:


I've unclogged so many of those in my life it isn't funny...typically because they were screwed instead of taped.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You got to watch running them through a loft. I have seen quite a few of them rust the vents out due to the condensation that accumulates in the vent before it can get out the outlet. There's about 10lbs of water pass through that vent on a normal load.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> You got to watch running them through a loft. I have seen quite a few of them rust the vents out due to the condensation that accumulates in the vent before it can get out the outlet. There's about 10lbs of water pass through that vent on a normal load.


In ON it has to be insulated.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> In ON it has to be insulated.


They should be but the vast majority never are. I have seen them condensate so much that the flex dust they used saged and caused a trap affect because of there being so much water collecting in the duct.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips/advice. There is a wealth of knowledge here that is priceless. I have a way to take it down into the floor joist underneath and straight out. Its a little longer run than I like, about 12 ft but I think it will work fine. Thanks again.


----------

